
Geekey – Ultimate Keyboard for Geeks - spifd
http://geekey.io
======
spifd
Bazinga! After a few months coding, we're really excited to launch Geekey
today, an iOS custom keyboard just made for you, geeks, hackers, badass,
cowboyz, nerds!

With our keyboard, you can easily write l337sp34k, upside-down or even binary.
We made have tons of text effects and also added a great package of kaomojis.
Everything is based on Unicode so it works in any mobile app, also supporting
international layouts. You can look to our website video to see how it sounds.
∩m∩(‿)∩m∩

Being frequent readers (but contributors for 1st time), we would love to get
your feedback. Feel free to 4sk us 4ny7h1ng!

